# stinky & explosive poop in newborn?



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi ladies,

nak

my 15 day old girl has had very gassy/explosive poops since birth and she is ebf. she grunts when she poops, but is no constipated in the least. the poops are normal color and texture. my son's bm poops were always quiet and sweet-smelling. i can hear her poop across the room.

this all applies even with a bland diet. are some babies just that way? what confuses me is the smell. her gut also is very grumbly a lot of the time.

thx!


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

My 3 week old ebf daughter is the same way! I can hear her poop across the room and she has an active, gurggling tummy. She's a little gassy, but we're working on reducing offending items from my diet.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Might be time to consider an elimination diet....not fun.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

I think it's pretty normal for them to be explosive. The only thing that seems weird is the smell. How stinky are we talking about? Just...not "buttery" like normal bm poo? Or does it smell amazingly foul?

ETA:
Does she seem to be in pain a lot of the time?


----------



## peytonsmama (Jul 2, 2008)

The explosive poop thing is totally normal, my DD had it. I think it gradually goes away as their systems mature. As for the smell, IMO my EBF DD's poop stinks just a little bit. As PP said I think it depends on the degree of odor.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help, mamas!

It does stink. Sometimes it's buttery like BM ought to be, but most of the time, it's much stinkier and not BM-y. We had one day of rotten eggs, but that was all. The texture and color has always been consistent and the way it ought to be.

I don't get it?


----------

